# i wanna practice Java....where can i get real-life projects?



## iinfi (Sep 26, 2005)

i wanna practice Java/ adv Java (JSP, EJB)
it is not to sell or make money ... its jus for practice. there are many sites like getafreelancer.com rentacoder.com etc. .... but there u have to bid and win inorder to get a full view of what the project actually is and work on it.
i need some site where all the info on the project requirements is given and i can practice.

are there any such sites...??

thanks....


----------



## ishaan (Sep 26, 2005)

im not sure but u mite find something to do at sourceforge.net


----------



## iinfi (Sep 27, 2005)

there are a lota projects at the site specified by you, but nothing like i can practice .... i mean i cant find any
can you be more specific....


----------



## ishaan (Sep 28, 2005)

*sourceforge.net/people/


----------

